# My Ball pythons



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys wanted to show some pics of my Bumble Bee Morph and my het for albino ball pythons


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wow that 2nd one is crazy nice imo. whats something like that cost if you dont mind me asking? also what is a good size tank for that morph to house for life or atleast 2-3 years?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

AS fan said:


> wow that 2nd one is crazy nice imo. whats something like that cost if you dont mind me asking? also what is a good size tank for that morph to house for life or atleast 2-3 years?


The bumble bees babys usually go for about 650-700 bucks depending on size and if you are going to use a tank I say a 30 gallon tank would be cool or even better a little sterilite tub with holes much easier to keep temp and especiely humidity in you really dont neeed nothing big just a hide out with under tank heater and a water bowl on the other side and you set just remember they get stressed out with to much space usually in there habitat they are found in the termite minds in africa where they feel secure.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg i love the look of the second snake. sexy as hell

thanks for sharing


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

TJcali said:


> wow that 2nd one is crazy nice imo. whats something like that cost if you dont mind me asking? also what is a good size tank for that morph to house for life or atleast 2-3 years?


The bumble bees babys usually go for about 650-700 bucks depending on size and if you are going to use a tank I say a 30 gallon tank would be cool or even better a little sterilite tub with holes much easier to keep temp and especiely humidity in you really dont neeed nothing big just a hide out with under tank heater and a water bowl on the other side and you set just remember they get stressed out with to much space usually in there habitat they are found in the termite minds in africa where they feel secure.
[/quote]

Thanks. sounds like a good fit for me if i ever got a snake. only thing is a bit pricey lol.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

AS fan said:


> wow that 2nd one is crazy nice imo. whats something like that cost if you dont mind me asking? also what is a good size tank for that morph to house for life or atleast 2-3 years?


The bumble bees babys usually go for about 650-700 bucks depending on size and if you are going to use a tank I say a 30 gallon tank would be cool or even better a little sterilite tub with holes much easier to keep temp and especiely humidity in you really dont neeed nothing big just a hide out with under tank heater and a water bowl on the other side and you set just remember they get stressed out with to much space usually in there habitat they are found in the termite minds in africa where they feel secure.
[/quote]

Thanks. sounds like a good fit for me if i ever got a snake. only thing is a bit pricey lol.
[/quote]

There alot more different colors and pattern to choose from there are some that go into the 100 - 20,000 range or even more 
www.kingsnake.com Go to the classified section they tons of different snakes and good deals


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They're both nice looking but that second one is insanely beautiful it must be worth a lot of $$$$$.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bumble bees are a great morph!
nice pick up there congrats best wishes.

one thing ive noticed, ive heard from many other owners of bumbles, that they are vicious eaters, as in they will be the pig of your ball collection.

im not sure if it a trait with that morph, or what, but everyone i know that has one says they are pigs!!!!.

nice Het, maybe you can breed the HET and the Bumble and gets ome nice cross morphs?
but i would try and find another HET, that would be my best bet.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Joey'd do you still have your pastel?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

joey said:


> Bumble bees are a great morph!
> nice pick up there congrats best wishes.
> 
> one thing ive noticed, ive heard from many other owners of bumbles, that they are vicious eaters, as in they will be the pig of your ball collection.
> ...


thats funny u say that bc this girl can eat Ive never had a problem feeding this girl very agressive feeding response but the het is another story having trouble with this girl


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Joey'd do you still have your pastel?


yup, and i will be picking up a Lesser Platty a year after i got the Pastel form the same breeder







hoping to mate them in a year or so.

yup, from what i heard, and what you just confirmed, bumbles are hungry from what it seems, best of luck, enjoy, hope to see some nice clutches down the line here


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Heres a vid of the bumble bee as you can see this girl can eat never had a problem when comes to feeding time and a pic of my Vin Husso male het


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey TJ, is your spider a spinner at all?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

joey said:


> Hey TJ, is your spider a spinner at all?


what do you mean I dont have a spinner?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A spinner is a spider x pinner.

Maybe he was asking if your spider has the wobble issues?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> A spinner is a spider x pinner.
> 
> Maybe he was asking if your spider has the wobble issues?


yes i was, when i went to get my lesser, my breeder had a few spiders left over, one which had the most severe case of spinner he had seen, so he held it back from sale.

but with all spiders, bumles and anything derived from the spider gene itself, they all have a defective gene in their nervous system, which can cause them to show symptoms of IBD but not have it, such as spinning or winding sideways.

from what i saw, it seems when they are nervous or stressed, they lose control of movement to a certain degree, and look like they are moving about sideways.

this is all variable form snake to snake, but they all have the gene if it is from a spider or is a spider.
from research i have done, its shown that it can appear later in life, from birth and go away, or both.
whether or not it inhibits the snake form leading a normal life is a case by case basis, but i have never seen a case where the animal needed to be put down.

so, i was curious, if TJcali's spider is a "perfect spider" or a spinner.

lol, thanks mettle, im well aware of how a spinner is bread, but i meant it as what i have explained here.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

NICE BALLZ br0


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh ok you should have just asked me if she ever wobbled and no she has never wobbled Ive seen it on other snakes I know it

looks horrible poor things so I guess she has the perfect spider Gene but like you said who know later she will get it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TJcali said:


> Ohhhhhhh ok you should have just asked me if she ever wobbled and no she has never wobbled Ive seen it on other snakes I know it
> 
> looks horrible poor things so I guess she has the perfect spider Gene but like you said who know later she will get it


hate to burst your bubble, but all spiders have it, whether or not it ever makes itself present is what time will tell and i wish you the best.

after seeing the spinner i saw this past week, and being told that is a severe case, it doesnt seem that bad, and it gets better when they calm down form what i have seen.

good to know, hope they are well, take care man


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Its ok joey your not bursting nothing I well aware of it bieng possible and usually they do it when they are stressed


----------

